# Portugal



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

We are of on the Portsmouth to Santander ferrie on wednesday 22nd Aug. Heading for Portugal for 3 weeks without many plans of where to go. We are starting from Braganca in the north but would be gratefull for any ideas of places to see after that.
Pete.


----------



## Ian1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I stayed at Cepo Verde campsite near Braganca recently and can highly recommend, especially at 10.10 Euros per night, including EHU. Great little restaurant on site with amazingly cheap prices. Found it by chance following TomTom campsite POI. Full address is Lugar da Vinha do Santo, Gondesende, 5300-561 Braganca. Tel: 273 999 371. Cheers, Ian.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We really enjoyed the Alentejo region, around Evora. Lots to see and do, and a great little camp site called Camping Alentejo - it's on the ACSI website, not in the book. Tell Siebo, the owner, that John and Linda recommended it to you.

We're going back there in about a month, can't wait!


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We stayed in Portugal for a few weeks your welcome to check our blog for places to stay.

This is the first campsite we stayed on watch out for the mosquitoes if you go there.

http://www.paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/2011/02/day-14-tues-22.html

Paul & lynne


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

7 hours to go, ferry at 11am.
Any last minuet advice?
Pete.


----------

